# Respiratory problems in hamsters



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey all, 

I came home from work today to find my house-mates hamster making clicking and popping noises. Mark said he had been doing it all day. 

I took him out and his eyes are bright, his coat was flat and normal and he didn't feel cold. Also no dampness by his tail. Hes about 12 months old. 

The popping and clicking noises seem to coincide with quite obvious breathing 'contractions' (his whole body moves)

I assumed it must be some kind of respiratory infection so we took him off his shavings (I know pine can cause problems but Mark has used the same bedding since he got him last June) and moved him onto newspaper and aspen combo. 

I also used my nebuliser on him for 20 minutes using a saline/F10 solution. 

It seemed worse directly after which was expected. 

I've done some searching on the internet and have seen that people use a 'thyme tea' for this kind of problem in hamsters. 

Have any of you used this with success?

Can you recommend anything else?

Do you agree its probably respiratory or could it be something else?

Is warmth a factor? Shall I move him into my room as its a constant 75 degrees with the heat from my vivs...or put a heatmat under his cage?

I can't see Mark taking him to the vet to be perfectly blunt 

Thanks in advance

Helen


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

A trip to the vets is needed it could be an infection.

I wouldnt be using a nebuliser on an animal


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

clicking and popping does sound like a chest infection.

sounds like a vet visit is needed to get antibiotics if thats what it is.


----------



## scotgirl7870 (Apr 28, 2011)

It does sound like a chest infection so it needs a vet to see it. And yes, a warm room with few drafts will help some. I really wouldn't use a nebuliser on it at all


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

does sound like a job for baytril


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hammyhogbun said:


> A trip to the vets is needed it could be an infection.
> 
> I wouldnt be using a nebuliser on an animal





pigglywiggly said:


> clicking and popping does sound like a chest infection.
> 
> sounds like a vet visit is needed to get antibiotics if thats what it is.





scotgirl7870 said:


> It does sound like a chest infection so it needs a vet to see it. And yes, a warm room with few drafts will help some. I really wouldn't use a nebuliser on it at all


I've already told him to take to the vets if no improvement...whether he will or not I don't know but I will keep working on it. 

I was hoping for some more advice regarding home remedies/treatment. 

I've used these with success in reptiles and dogs etc without pumping full of antibiotics

What is wrong with using a nebuliser? The solution is vet approved and it will help fight and loosen any infection


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

has anyone who`d been in contact with the hamster had a cold recently?
cause hammies`n`pinnygigs can pick it up from nasty flu ridden peoples.

home treatments you can try are keeping hammy warm and hydrated and out of draughts.
a bit of vick to help ease the breathing ( a tiny spot on the neck or on the outside of the cage ).
and/or sudafed decongestant cough mix. 1 drop twice a day.


----------

